# First Fatty w/ Q-View



## jfluckey (Jul 2, 2012)

Over the weekend I smoked my first fatty on my weber kettle grill.  It was my first time smoking something on the grill, and it was surprisingly easy to maintain the temperature.  The filling was bacon, mild cheddar, and sauteed portabella mushrooms and onions.  I used Italian sausage with the gallon ziploc trick to ease the rolling process. I had smoked bacon left over from my 1/4 pig purchase, but it was not enough to do the weave, so I fried it up and put it on the inside and purchased a pound of bacon from the grocery store to do the bacon weave.  It was excellent as a sandwich with bread and mayonaise or by itself with some real maple syrup!


----------



## jack07 (Jul 2, 2012)

very nice...made me hungry!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 2, 2012)

That looks great ! .:drool


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 2, 2012)

Haven't made one of these in a while. Yours just made me hungry for one. Great job.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 2, 2012)

x2, I need to make one soon, been a while


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice job looks soooo good


----------



## newbombturk2000 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice Looking Fatty!!  BOILER UP!!


----------



## newbombturk2000 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice Looking Fatty!!  BOILER UP!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this...but that looks great!


----------

